
Tim Cook's Style of Leadership - very_sore
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/08/tim-cook-leadership-steve-jobs-profile/
======
programmarchy
It’s interesting to compare Steve and Tim. Steve was detail oriented, more
focused on design and aesthetics, and seemed willing to take great risks. Tim
is also detail oriented, but seems more focused on operations and financials,
and does not want to take risks that could diminish Apple’s reputation. Steve
had less to lose in some ways.

Tim reads like a shrewd leader who will do a good job of maintaining Apple’s
empire. But this shrewdness could become a risk in itself if it begins to
repel people who want to come to Apple to do ground breaking creative work.
That type of work usually requires risk taking, and without it Apple could
ossify and slowly decline.

~~~
iseanstevens
I agree about the overall styles but I think Tim can recognize things worth
taking risk on. I think it’s clear that Apple is going all in on AR and Tim
recognizes it will be the biggest move towards natural user interface that has
happened since the iPhone/iPad all touch screens. Apple does a lot of taking
risks and accepting failures behind the scenes. I think Tim doesn’t have Job’s
vision, but the guiding principles are the same. Entertainingly, I think Tim
Cook’s most Jobs like move is not making any attempt to run Apple the same way
Jobs would have. I’m still excited and curious to see what Apple releases in
the years ahead. After 25 years of following the company with some intensity.
They aren’t perfect and it’s definitely not open, but the combination of
thoughtful, considered features, very high value (longevity of iPhone support)
and respecting privacy is pretty impressive. I think Apples most
impressive/ambitious engineering since Woz is happening under Tim Cook.

